# Happy Birthday Kurtak



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kurt! I hope you have a great 60th!

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Mar 11, 2017)

Have a kick butt birthday Kurt!
Thank you for all you do/have done here!
:G :G 8) :G :G


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 11, 2017)

Hey, turns out I got married on Kurt's birthday :!: 

Have an awesome day, Kurt!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Kurt.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy birthday to a sap boiler in the midwest. Get out there and boil away life's stress. And have a great day.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 11, 2017)

Many happy returns Kurt


----------



## anachronism (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday "old timer"


----------



## everydayisalesson (Mar 11, 2017)

Have a great day Kurt, happy birthday!


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy birthday, Kurt! May the gold be with you!

Göran


----------



## Tndavid (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kurt!! :G


----------



## Geo (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Buddy! I hope you have a great rest of the day.


----------



## denim (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for being a great guy! Oh, and a pretty good forum member as well.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 11, 2017)

Have a good one mate. Many more to come...


----------



## butcher (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kurt


----------



## acpeacemaker (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kurt!! Hope it was a good one. :mrgreen: 
Andrew


----------



## jonn (Mar 11, 2017)

Happy Birthday Kurt! !


----------



## kurtak (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the birthday wishes :!: 8) 

I went to an estate auction yesterday & picked up this 109 grams of gold plated sterling - paid $30 for it  

There was also the cross that is black hills gold in the mix 8) 

That should bring my current stash of gold plated sterling up to about one & a half pounds

The only other thing I bought was some coin collector books (empty) I took them over to my coin dealer buddy & he bought them for what I paid & then gave me an old (large socket P3) desk top computer & a lap top as well

Edit to add; - forgot to mention that while I was at the auction I got talking to a guy about what I do & it turns out he has about 4 barrels full of CBs that I will be going to look at this week - so may have just picked up another source of material 8) 

All in all - yes a good day  

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Mar 12, 2017)

UncleBenBen said:


> Hey, turns out I got married on Kurt's birthday :!:
> 
> Have an awesome day, Kurt!



Well then - Happy Anniversary Ben :!: 8)  

Hope you & the wife had a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## UncleBenBen (Mar 12, 2017)

kurtak said:


> UncleBenBen said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, turns out I got married on Kurt's birthday :!:
> ...



Thanks Kurt!! It's the first time in a while she has managed to drag me out of the house. Yet, as usual we had great time, ate some good food, good drinks, and good company!

I've heard rumors of CBs making a comeback in some areas. Maybe check into resale before smashing them!


----------



## artart47 (Mar 13, 2017)

Have a happy birthday Kurt!
Hope all is going well!
Art.


----------



## Grelko (Mar 13, 2017)

Happy belated birthday Kurtak!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bator (Mar 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Kurt!
I wish you in every river—creek on the way to find such nuggets.


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 14, 2017)

Happy birthday, Kurt! I wish you all the best!


----------



## DylanDownright84 (Mar 18, 2017)

Happy birthday buddy! I'm a March baby as well. My best friend and fiancé got me an early birthday present to go with my new hobby and I want to share it you all.


----------



## snoman701 (Mar 20, 2017)

Sounds like you had a great birthday...but Happy Birthday anyway, and enjoy your year!


----------

